# 22 SEL R Dynamic Cornering Lights



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

According to page 101 of the manual these should be able to be activated and deactivated in the vehicle settings. I don’t see that in my settings. This is different than the low speed cornering lights. Does anyone with the IQ lights have this in their settings?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

21 SEL P R-Line here.
Just checked mine.
Under, Car, Settings, Lighting - The very top entry is "Dynamic Cornering Lights" and it is checked.

Bob.


Hrmm, now that I think about it, it may have been "lights" not "lighting".
Too damn cold in the garage or I would go check again...lol
I don't know about you guys, but it's only 15 flippin degrees here right now....


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

OhioSpyderman said:


> 21 SEL P R-Line here.
> Just checked mine.
> Under, Car, Settings, Lighting - The very top entry is "Dynamic Cornering Lights" and it is checked.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I am assuming I have IQ lights, how can I know for sure?
Markings on the lenses? 
Part #'s?

Bob.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

VT1.8T said:


> Thank you


So weird that I don’t have that in my settings. I have an appointment with the master tech to figure it out. Hopefully they can just program the car to enable it.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

VT1.8T said:


> So weird that I don’t have that in my settings. I have an appointment with the master tech to figure it out. Hopefully they can just program the car to enable it.


Any luck


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

The 21 and 22 have totally different headlights. Only the facelift has the IQ lights. Everything before does not. The 22 does not have dynamic cornering lights that I am aware of.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm sorry (again), but being relatively new to the VW scene, what exactly is the "facelift" cutoff?

Bob.


----------



## my1stvwtiguan (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Wish we could code the NAR IQ Headlights to have sequential turn signals instead of the original blink.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

I missed that spydy has a 21. Finally confirmed through customer care that the IQ lights only adjust up and down and not L to R


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

OK, now I'm totally confused...lol
Who has IQ lights and who doesn't?
And again, what model year is considered the "facelift cutoff"?

Just trying to learn.....

Bob.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

OhioSpyderman said:


> OK, now I'm totally confused...lol
> Who has IQ lights and who doesn't?
> And again, what model year is considered the "facelift cutoff"?
> 
> ...


Only the 2022 SEL R-Line has the IQ headlights. All trims below that have LED reflector headlights


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

What about the 21's?
I thought my 21 SELP R-line has them, no?

Bob.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> What about the 21's?
> I thought my 21 SELP R-line has them, no?
> 
> Bob.


The 2021 SELP R-Line has the LED headlights, they are not the IQ lights. I think where a lot of confusion occurs is there was a 2021.5 mid year refresh for RoW Tiguans which introduced the facelift with IQ lighting.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Bummer.
I'm not disappointed though.
When the 2022's came out, I found myself thinking that I liked my 21 front end and my wheels just a bit better than the 22's.
Personal preference....

Bob.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm gonna try and see if the 2022 IQ lights can code the sequential 'running' turn signals in the headlights. I keep seeing mixed opinions.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

Burkett.ACB said:


> I'm gonna try and see if the 2022 IQ lights can code the sequential 'running' turn signals in the headlights. I keep seeing mixed opinions.


Please let us know if you can. I am also curious to know if you see any option for dynamic cornering in coding.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Burkett.ACB said:


> I'm gonna try and see if the 2022 IQ lights can code the sequential 'running' turn signals in the headlights. I keep seeing mixed opinions.


I'm more intersted in getting DLA working on them. I'm fairly certain the hardware is there with them being IQ lights. Just need to proper coding to make it work. I've asked on here about that but everyone else is as confused as me. lol


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Burkett.ACB said:


> I'm gonna try and see if the 2022 IQ lights can code the sequential 'running' turn signals in the headlights. I keep seeing mixed opinions.


I'm not 100% if this is what you are looking for?






Supported vehicles


Supported vehicles




obdeleven.com




:











It says it for vehicles with iQ lights, which apparently only the 22 SEL R-lines do...

Bob.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I'm not 100% if this is what you are looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Does it say what needs to be changed?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

It's an App, with OBD11 you can use your bought/gained "tokens" to have it do it for you.
Unfortunately, they don't tell you what's in the App.
Most simple apps only "cost" 10 tokens, the more complicated ones cost 100 tokens.
That particular App is 100 tokens.

But, you have to remember, if you apply the App and don't like what it does, it cost another 100 tokens to remove it....

Bob.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I'm not 100% if this is what you are looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's RoW / EU, we don't have the latest tails on the NAR vehicles so I don't want to mess with that One Click App and have it do something funky to my tail lights. lol I'd be happy to at the very least get the turn signals to "run aka sequential mode" and then I would buy the drop in replacement mirror turn signal LEDs to mimic the run/sequential look. After that... Urban Joke the rear tails maybe.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Sorry 
Just trying to help...

Still learning...

Bob.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Sorry
> Just trying to help...
> 
> Still learning...
> ...


No apologizes needed Bob. We are all learning as we go. These Tiguans are very much uncharted territory.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Dynamic (headlight) blinkers are working.  will post up how to later. Also with warning harzards engaged and lock/unlocking. All must be coded to work.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

For 2022 SEL R LINE. IQ LIGHTS

Cent. Elct. Block 09 › Adaptation> Aussenlicht Blinker (search "blink" to bring it up quickly)



> > ZV Blinken zu › not act. Set to active. - dynamic sweep turn signal when unlocking.
> 
> 
> > ZV Blinken auf -› not act. Set to active. - dynamic sweep turn signal when disarming.





> > Warnblinken Zuendung EIN -› not act. Set to active. - hazards dynamic sweep with the ignition on.
> 
> 
> > Warblinken_Zuendung_AUS-›not act. Set to active. - hazards dynamic sweep with the ignition off.


Exit back out to main Adaptation> Dyna. Turn Signal modes
(Search "Dyna" to bring it up quickly)



> > Richtungs_blinken _links -» not act. Set to active - dynamic sweep turn signal on the left.
> 
> 
> > Richtungs_blinken_rechts-›not act. Set to active - dynamic sweep turn signal on the right.


Security access code 31347


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Dynamic signals in action


----------



## my1stvwtiguan (Dec 20, 2021)

@Burkett.ACB , hey do you use an app with OBD2 to make these changes?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

my1stvwtiguan said:


> @Burkett.ACB , hey do you use an app with OBD2 to make these changes?


I made these changes using OBD11 manually. Thankfully they are all in the same Adaptation so they are easy to find.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

VT1.8T said:


> Please let us know if you can. I am also curious to know if you see any option for dynamic cornering in coding.


Btw did notice options to enable all dynamic functions of the headlights. Might dig into it tomorrow.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

Burkett.ACB said:


> I made these changes using OBD manually. Thankfully they are all in the same Adaptation so they are easy to find.


What does one need to do this? Looks like you are using your phone but what is plugged into the port?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Most use either VCDS or OBDEleven.
They plug into the OBDII port and use Bluetooth and WIFI.

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

OBDeleven


Start conversation with your car




obdeleven.com







Ross-Tech: VCDS


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Dynamic (headlight) blinkers are working.  will post up how to later. Also with warning harzards engaged and lock/unlocking. All must be coded to work.


Would like to see video. Curious how the rear turn signals work with this change. I assume no difference?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

VT1.8T said:


> Would like to see video. Curious how the rear turn signals work with this change. I assume no difference?


Of course, no change to the rear... we just simply don't have the rear IQ Taillights. 
I did in fact use the OBDeleven to make the changes. I can make a screen recording video of the exact steps if necessary probably in the next couple days.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

VT1.8T said:


> Would like to see video. Curious how the rear turn signals work with this change. I assume no difference?


Correct. You need to EU lights to have the dynamic tails. There's a thread on here with some people who have done it. I've done it on my Arteon and have a set for my Tig as well. Just waiting for it to warm up so I can install them on it.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Burkett.ACB said:


> For 2022 SEL R LINE. IQ LIGHTS
> 
> Cent. Elct. Block 09 › Adaptation> Aussenlicht Blinker (search "blink" to bring it up quickly)
> 
> ...


Holy **** snacks man! GREAT job! 

If you can somehow figure out how to get DLA working on the lights, you're a god.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

It's helpful when you have a friend who can read the German bits in English.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

M Diddy said:


> Holy **** snacks man! GREAT job!
> 
> If you can somehow figure out how to get DLA working on the lights, you're a god.


I recall reading back in the Arteon threads about you tried the Arteon method for Dynamic Lights on your 2022 Tiguan and it wasn't successful (if I'm not mistaken)? What did that look like? Errors? Headlights not working at all? I'm curious.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Btw did notice options to enable all dynamic functions of the headlights. Might dig into it tomorrow.


That would be awesome.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Of course, no change to the rear... we just simply don't have the rear IQ Taillights.
> I did in fact use the OBDeleven to make the changes. I can make a screen recording video of the exact steps if necessary probably in the next couple days.


Thanks. That would be helpful


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Burkett.ACB said:


> It's helpful when you have a friend who can read the German bits in English.


Well if you guys can figure out how to turn on DLA, you're a legend. I have it activated on my Arteon and it works great. I tried the same setup on the Tig and no bueno, so I'm at a loss as to how to activate on the Tig.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Burkett.ACB said:


> I recall reading back in the Arteon threads about you tried the Arteon method for Dynamic Lights on your 2022 Tiguan and it wasn't successful (if I'm not mistaken)? What did that look like? Errors? Headlights not working at all? I'm curious.


I was getting an error for "Dynamic Cornering Lights unavailble" and it would throw errors in A5, 09, and 5F. I'm fairly certain is has to do with the NA lights only using the low beams and not the hi/low beams at the same time. 

With my Arteon, when the headlighte come on, both the high AND low beams turn on. The DLA kicks on around 37 MPH and you can see them dance around the cars in front. With the Tig in NA, only the low beam comes on, not the high, which I think is the issue. There's a video someone posted in my DLA thread in here that shows DLA working on the Tig and it has both beams lit.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)




----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Always the EU models getting all the goodies. I'll see what I can find. Do you happen to remember which specific bits / adaptations were the problem issues?


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Always the EU models getting all the goodies. I'll see what I can find. Do you happen to remember which specific bits / adaptations were the problem issues?


I remeber the 09 stuff was fine. I'm fairly certain the A5 stuff wasn't there on my Tiguan. The 4B changes are where I got the error for the dynamic cornering lights. Once I made the change there from High Beam Assist to DLA is where I got the error for the cornering lights.


----------



## Tigloo (Oct 27, 2021)

Burkett.ACB said:


> For 2022 SEL R LINE. IQ LIGHTS
> 
> Cent. Elct. Block 09 › Adaptation> Aussenlicht Blinker (search "blink" to bring it up quickly)
> 
> ...


Oh sweet! Just saw someone post in the Tiguan Owners FB group and just had to look this up. Do we also need to have the hood up for this one as well? Thanks!


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Tigloo said:


> Oh sweet! Just saw someone post in the Tiguan Owners FB group and just had to look this up. Do we also need to have the hood up for this one as well? Thanks!


Yes sir, without it at least popped it won't write the coding.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Moved my dynamic turn signals conversation to a new topic thread to stop hijacking this one ❤

Please use: 2022 OBD11 TIGUAN IQ LIGHTS DYNAMIC TURN SIGNALS


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Moved my dynamic turn signals conversation to a new topic thread to stop hijacking this one ❤
> 
> Please use: 2022 OBD11 TIGUAN IQ LIGHTS DYNAMIC TURN SIGNALS


Ok. But come back here after you check out the dynamic cornering settings


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

VT1.8T said:


> Ok. But come back here after you check out the dynamic cornering settings


Hey VT1.8T,

Question, when you say Dynamic Cornering Lights, what are you referring to?
Secondly, which vehicle do you have?


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Hey VT1.8T,
> 
> Question, when you say Dynamic Cornering Lights, what are you referring to?
> Secondly, which vehicle do you have?


The headlights moving L to R as they did with AFS. 2022 SEL R. It’s mentioned on page 101 of owners manual


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

VT1.8T said:


> The headlights moving L to R as they did with AFS. 2022 SEL R. It’s mentioned on page 101 of owners manual


Okay so yes you are referring to what I thought you were. So there was a misprint acknowledged by VW on the 22. Which shows on the earlier production window stickers and manuals as having the feature but they don't. (At least not enabled...yet) That's the end goal to see if it's possible. But hopefully as more folks get behind the wheel of them we will see more and more hidden treasures unlocked.


----------

